# Red rush!?



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I heard on the beach Saturday that ONE ANGLER caught three reds Friday night at BBNWR. And all three were citation size...God only knows how many others were caught! Now, nobody practices secrecy more than I do, but ,gee whiz! And when I can pry info out of the LIP gang, they are also doing well. Me with my measlie single drum release this fall feel desperate measures are needed. I may have to fish at night! (well....guys at my advanced age need their rest, you know) 
Oh, I caught three drum Saturday...all blacks ,about aquarium size. It was gnarly if, like me, you were not dressed appropriately and got wet in the suds. I fished 0700 till noon and headed for the ponds (out of the wind)


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Most of the fish I know of have been caught at night. All I have done is a 30" and a break off in the wash... I am calling that one 60+ for sure,JK. I have done no night fishing.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Lip gang.. i knew it those guys are harsh


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Saturday alone on the beach,in the rain, low tide, and west wind blowing....using frozen ------ for bait. Released a 46" and another guy showed up and got a 50 incher right beside me. Caught and released a bunch of sharks .Big news was the gray trout we were catching...had not seen any on the beach for a good many years. We both left at high tide, as the expert crowd started showing up...they assumed, no doubt, that we didn't catch anything...I did not tell them any different.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

we will going there this week. Hoping for the same king of day.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

It is forecast to be GNARLY this coming weekend...am getting old style heaver ready to go as it is likely to be a HEAVY WEIGHT cast-a-rama...New style rods may not be happy with 10 wings or storm sinkers.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

In bad conditions Saturday caught one butterfly ray. Left at noon and went catfishing in N.C...caught one


----------

